

GraphQL in the age of REST APIs - petrbela
https://medium.com/chute-engineering/graphql-in-the-age-of-rest-apis-b10f2bf09bba

======
chiplay
We've been tinkering with the same ideas recently, thanks for publishing a
great article. I'm excited about the idea of creating a Node based "frontend
server" that produces optimized view models for React, using our REST
endpoints as building blocks. When Relay was announced, the idea of giving the
client some control over those model shapes was really interesting to me as
well. Excited to see where all this goes over the next several months.

